# Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !



## Mad Andy (24. Januar 2005)

#6 Hallo Liebe Leute !

Ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig darauf im März für eine Woche ins Meerforelleneldorado Langeland zu fahren.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Meine Freunde und ich haben eine Hütte in der nähe von Spodsbjerg gemietet.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland verraten?|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß Mad Andy


----------



## Dorschjäger (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

Hallo,

ich war vor einigen Jahren auf Langeland. Ich empfehle dir die zu beziehende Angelkarte von Langeland.


Gruß und Petri

Dorschjäger #h  #h


----------



## pg3 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

Hi, 

in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg ist Stengade Strand ( etwas nördlich ). Da habe ich letztes Jahr im März einen Traumtag erlebt.

Aber es gibt je nach Wetter rund um Langeland gute Angelplätze.

Besonders gut hat mir auch die Südküste um Dovnsklint gefallen. Da hat man eine kilometerlange Meerforellenstrecke und in der Dämmerung auch gute Chancen auf Dorsch.

Es gibt zwei Angelführer über Langeland. Besonders zu empfehlen ist der von Udo Schröter  (rapsbande).


----------



## Hov-Micha (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

Moin Andy,

ist zwar schon 3 Jahre her als ich das letzte Mal dort war....  :c 
Also wenn du mich fragst:
Solang wie möglich im Wind und da wo nicht 1000 Lütt über die Steine 
klappern  #6 
Kauf die lieber ne See-/Tiefenkarte dann weißte wo du hin mußt  :m 
Wir (mein Dad u ich) haben meistens dort gefischt wo seltenst einer war
bzw. kuck wo die Dänen sich rumtreiben!
Dann paßt das schon!!! Plätze gibt´s wirklich reichlich und wenn du zur richtigen Zeit da bist auch ne Menge Silber!
Aber schreib dann mal´n Bericht rein, würd mich interessieren was so ging  :g

TL Micha


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

Richtig ! Immer da hingehen wo auch die Dänen hingehen, sich zwar nicht direkt Schulter an Schulter ins Wasser stellen aber in der Nähe, ohne das die Nähe lästig wird. (Küstenknigge)  :m 
Stellen wo die Parkplätze voll sind von den deutschen Touries..... die kannst vergessen.


----------



## osteangler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

moinsen,

direkt im hafen auf den steinmolen ist auch nicht schlecht, war letztes jahr mitn segler da. abends schön aale fangen und nebenbei auf mefo blinkern.ich konnte zwar keine erwischen aber geplatscht hats oft genug


----------



## BrassenHelge (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

Moin,
ich kenne anglerisch auch nur den Süden von Langeland. Ich kenne da zwei gute Meerforellenstrände. Einmal Harresklint ( genau bei Bagenkop ), da wird regelmäßig gut gezogen, und Dovnsklint. In Dovnsklint würde ich nicht bei glasklarem Wasser fischen. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg auf der schönen Insel.
Gruß Henning


----------



## lachenderhecht707 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

#h hallo andy der märz ist zwar vorbei (aber wär einmal auf langeland war fährt immer wieder hin.)fahr mal nach stengarde oben am wald ist ein kleiner parkplatz,ist ca 500 meter zulaufen
ist sehr schöner fischplatz(wenig touris.oder die andere seite un
mittelbar unterhalb tranekaer nach strandby.oder bei lejballe in 
den mejerei weg zum schießplatz .
ps.bin gerade am wochenende zurück gekommen war mit mein angelfreund dieter da in der gegend und haben zusammen 
16 mefos gefangen zw.43-60cm (11 haben wir mitgenommen
die anderen waren absteiger zuschlang ,also zurück mit küßchen 
sollen noch mit richtig stark werden .
dieter (fliegenfischer-neuling )fängt mit der FLIEGENRUTE seine
erste meerforelle SUUUPER -TOLL ein dickes  PETRI HEIL#6


----------



## Bellyboater (27. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Angelplätze für Meerforellen auf Langeland !*

Du hast aber schon gesehen, das der Thread 4 Jahre alt ist, oder?


----------

